# NBA Playoffs in Florence??



## sahen (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can watch the NBA playoffs while in Florence next week?

Games don't start until around 2 am local time I believe. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## entrepredude (Jun 11, 2011)

Any luck locating a bar in Florence that shows NBA or NHL? I'm looking to catch the last games of the Finals. Thanks!




sahen said:


> Does anyone know where I can watch the NBA playoffs while in Florence next week?
> 
> Games don't start until around 2 am local time I believe. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


----------

